# Bearded dragon lighting strip or bulb



## Widneslizard (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi all newbie here and I'm looking to get a bearded dragon in a couple of weeks but I want to get my viv set up first.
My question is what is best to use for UVB a strip light or a bulb. And what are there pros and cons for either of them?
Thanx in advance guys and girls


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Easy one..strip light every time..preferably the full length of the viv with a minimum uv of 10%. Most go for the Arcadia system..bulb types are no good for a beardie..theres been suggestions that they can lead to eye problems.

Well done for getting set up before hand

Daz


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Strip light definitely. Go for a 12% D3 straight away.
You want it to run at least 3 quarter's of your Viv size. Or as close as you can get to that size.
This gives yours beardie an area (which will be your cool end) to escape from the UV if needed.
At the moment the Acadia T5 equipment is the best on the market. But the T8 equipment, which is slightly cheaper is still top notch, so either is perfect. And stick with Arcadia stuff dude. They are the best in the market.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

you have been given the correct advice.

we simply cannot rely upon single heat, light and UV sources to accomplish the re-creation of a wild environment.

Firstly these lamps have a great use and that is to provide an area of heat, light and UV over a small area for an early morning warm up. But this is the limitation the area that they light to full index is very small and the lamps get very hot. 

single lamps are also not stat controlable so you have no control of your thermal gradient either. In short using a single source is expensive to run and cannot by definition provide the kind of system that captive reptile require

you are far better to have a stat controlled heat source and for a dragon a D3+ high output T5 linear system. this will give you total control of your system and will allow you to provide your dragon a re-created wild UVI.

this can all be maintained as part of the light and shade method.

There is a serious amount on free advice here www.arcadia-reptile.com

have a poke about and let me know if you have any questions, I am happy to help

John


----------



## Widneslizard (Sep 30, 2013)

So I want the strip light to overrun with the heat source or so there is no overlap? I have a Arcadia control unit for the strip light not sure on model as I got it as part of my viv. 
Another question I have is what is better a ceramic heater or a light bulb type? Also I'm thinking of installing some led lighting to make the internal lol better with my back ground would that be ok or not?
Lots of questions I know but you don't learn if you dot ask.
Thanx
Daz


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't get a ceramic heat bulb mate. Beardies are attracted a nice bright Heat bulb. A ceramic is useful for night really to keep the temp in the viv up. But saying that, in many years I have never had the need to use one as unless you live in a barn, your viv is unlikely to go below room temp of around 18c. Even In the dead of winter.

Take a look here and pick a basking bulb. The swell own brand are top notch also:2thumb:Reptile Heat Bulbs | Swell Reptiles
And the heat bulb will be best in a ceramic holder. As the plastic type just wont cope with the heat source, and melt or worse start a fire or something Swell Ceramic Lamp Holder | Swell Reptiles

You will have the UV tube light running along the front of your viv (what size is your viv by the way?). Also you must get a reflector eg; T8 Fluorescent Reflectors | Swell Reptiles
So the UV light can be directed to the surface of your viv.

Also, have the UV tube running flush from the hot end, so there is 5/6 inches of NO UV tube over in the cool side, if that makes sense: victory:.

Best thing to do is buy a timer and have the UV and Basking bulb running from say 8am to 8pm.

**I dont work for Swell btw :lol2:. I just find the service from them top notch**


----------



## Widneslizard (Sep 30, 2013)

ok thanks you for the advice, ill sort it ou at the weekend, ive already got bulbs and fittings just need to attach them to the viv. My viv is 3 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 2 (wxhxd). i didnt have the space in width for a 4ft one so i found this one on ebay the other day as it meets my needs better. and its more floor space than a 4x2.


----------

